
Why Swedes overpay their taxes - cromulent
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2017/02/economist-explains-19
======
salesguy222
Haha, wow, the answer is "because if I overpay and receive a refund, I will
avoid the negative interest rate i would 'earn' (lose) at the bank"

what sounds altruistic at first is apparently becoming an unnecessary cost
burden for the Swedish government

ironic!

------
ImTalking
Just shows that every financial decision regardless of political system is
driven by incentives.

